# Teichmuscheln und Fische



## AxelU (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

zu Bitterlingen gehören ja unbedingt Teichmuscheln dazu. Aber, laut Literatur sind die Muschellarven Fischschmarotzer. Die kleinen graben sich in die Haut der Fische ein, schlürfen ein bisschen von deren Blut und wachsen vor sich hin. Sollten man da nicht lieber auf Bitterlinge und Teichmuscheln verzichen. Wir tun doch eigentlich alles, um unsere Kleinen vor solchen __ Parasiten zu schützen und dann werfen wir __ Muscheln als permanente Parasitenschleudern in den Teich, nur um ein paar Bitterlingen die Vermehrung zu ermöglichen?? 

Also ich habe mich, trotz bekennender Anhänger eines Biotopteiches, erst mal gegen Bitterlinge entschieden. In der Natur könnte es auch sein, dass die Muschellarven eher an größere Fische gehen, denen so ein paar kleine Quälgeister ja nichts ausmachen. Mein längster Fisch ist aber nur 10 cm lang. Größere Wirte finden die Larven bei mir nicht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Larven für kleine Fische viel größere Plagen sind, wie für grosse Fische.

Ich persönlich möchte ja auch nicht in eine Wohnung voller Stechmücken eingesperrt sein.

Oder mache ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler, ist das vielleicht alles halb so wild?

Was denkt Ihr darüber, weiß jemand mehr?

Axel


----------



## chromis (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln und Fische*

Hi Axel,

so sehe ich das auch. Auf der einen Seite sind die allermeisten Teiche vollkommen ungeeignet um __ Muscheln darin zu pflegen, auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich schon Gedanken machen inwieweit im begrenzten Raum eines Teiches die parasitären Larven den Fischbesatz schädigen.
Zudem kommt hinzu, dass viele Bitterlinge im Handel einer asiatischen Art angehören, die sich kaum von unseren einheimischen Bitterlingen unterscheidet.

Hier noch eine Meinung zur Muschelhaltung im Teich:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14


----------



## sternhausen (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln und Fische*

Hallo zusammen
Im Prinzip ist schon richtig das nicht jeder Teich für die Muschelhaltung geeignet ist, jedoch bin ich der Meinung das sich der Mensch keine Gedanken oder Sorgen machen sollte über Fortpflanzungsmechanismen, welche von der Natur erschaffen wurden.
Zudem werden sich  __ Muscheln in den allermeisten Teichen sowieso nicht fortpflanzen können.
Ein ganz wichtiger Hinweis von Rainer ist der mit den Asiatischen Bitterlingen.
Bitte kauft nicht den asiatischen, sondern kauft den europäischen __ Bitterling.
Der europäische Bitterling, ist es der in den meisten Ländern auf der roten Liste steht.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Alex45525 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Teichmuscheln und Fische*

Hallo,

wir haben auch Bitterlinge im Teich. Ob europäisch oder asiatisch kann ich nicht sagen. Da wir in einem Spezialgeschäft für Gartenteiche gekauft haben, hoffe ich, dass wir nicht die Baumarkt-Massenware bekommen haben. Doch sicher sein kann man sich nicht.

Ich habe heute gesehen, dass die beiden Rogner jeweils einen dicken Bauch haben. Die Fische schwimmen ganz normal herum, keine Verhaltensauffälligkeit. Nun gibt es leider keine __ Muscheln mehr im Teich. Vermutlich im letzten Jahr bereits verhungert (Schlecht beraten worden. Und ich kannte dieses Forum hier noch nicht). Was passiert nun mit den Fischen? Bildet sich der eventuell vorhandene Laich zurück? Oder können die den trotzdem irgendwie abgeben?


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln und Fische*

braucht man überhaupt bitterlinge zur muschelvermehrung
oder geht das auch mit goldis bzw. ohne hab euro. Flussmuscheln


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichmuscheln und Fische*

Hi Yannik,

hast nen ganz schön alten Beitrag ausgegraben

Zur Vermehrung sind die Schwanenmuscheln nicht auf Bitterlinge angewiesen. __ Döbel, __ Flußbarsch und noch ein paar andere heimische Arten sind ebenfalls ihre Glochidienträger. __ Muscheln haben nur bestimmte Wirtsfische, aber die heimische __ Schwanenmuschel kann es mit verschiedensten heimischen Arten. (__ Goldfisch und __ Giebel gehören aber nicht dazu - die stammen aus Ostasien) Andere Muschelarten sind nicht so gut angepasst. Die akut von austerben bedrohte heimische Flußperlmuschel kann sich nur auf der Bachforelle entwickeln
Ohne passende Fische jedenfalls können sich die Muscheln, Süßwassermuscheln die sich über ein "parasitäres" Glochidienstadium entwickeln nicht vermehren. Anders z.B die eingeschleppte asiatische __ Dreikantmuschel - deren Larven leben anfangs im Plankton und setzten sich erst nach einiger Zeit irgendwo auf harten Grund fest, die kommt ohne Fische zurecht

MfG Frank


----------

